# Cincy Mini Speedway is now a Go! looking for Ohio area racers



## techno (May 30, 2006)

Well the lone voice in the woods I’m trying to start a small scale club all are welcome to come from 1:64 - 1:18 on road and some jumps can be added real easy to this track for a bit of off road action 

All you have to do is click on the thumb to see the full pic

This is of one of the first layouts 

Another pic from in side the garage 

This is a screen from the lap counter that I have set up its pretty good no wires to hook your car to

This is one after I had gotten the 3rd wide L 

Another lay out of the 3 wide L set

here are a few of the rainy day track that is set up in my basement its a mini 96 track 2 sets with a wide expansion set so I have lots of possible set ups also have a computer down here ready to go 


Also have extra tables and chairs to pit on also have loaner cars too. Anyone is welcome to come on down just email me at
[email protected] 
Hours open are 4pm till 9pm Monday-Friday 12-9pm Saturday. Sundays can happen


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

where in Cincy are you located? I travel down for business a few times a month.


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

just north of cincinnati in colrein fairfield area just off the 275 loop email me before and I can have the track ready to run 

be sure to bring a few BRP cars for me to check out looks like fun


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

Here is a few with the latest track additions. This is just strait sections.That I got stretching it out to see how long it would be 





And a few of the wide expansion track plan on running 1:18


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow!!! That looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

why thank you now just need a way of attracting racers short of bribing them i even have loaner cars to booot


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

heres a few more eye candy for you all hope you enjoy them and ask any questions you like?


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

a few more pictures to keep this current so hopefully can get some more racers to drop in 

it's free and I even have loaner cars I will run anything from 1:43---1:16 
can be set up for off raod too with jumps 
click on the thumbs to see the full pic


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

F1 to the grid please!
 

pic of that track looonnng strait


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

looks like you are having FUN! I will be in Cincy end of July - will try to stop by with the BRP SC-18 V2!


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

very cool let me know when I'll be looking forward to it drop me an email


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

here is some more of the largest track i have made it uses most of all the wide L track that I currently have thinking about getting another wide L set just to open more possibilities I need more turns and heck I can make even longer straits 




another shot from the side 


I keep posting this so the lurkers might see it and drop by I really need some Racers 

It’s a shame to have this and no one to share it with


----------



## theplanethobbys (Mar 12, 2006)

*Another Idea for Mini Z*

Here is my track thats sports a little different style of racing.  

In the top pic the section on the left can be lifted out and replaced with a straight section for a oval speedway.


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

is that Rcp? looks very custom and very nice looks like 1:10


----------



## theplanethobbys (Mar 12, 2006)

Its RCP. I used a lot of the blanks and cut and drilled my own holes for the railing. The track is approx. 40' x 30' and its fast. We use the Mini Z with the added graphite classis and a larger cup car body.
Thanks for the comment
planet


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Layout looks cool, where are you located?


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

Donal Deutch: if that was for me im in cincinati ohio 

some pics of the night time track


----------



## sedanaddict (Nov 7, 2003)

techno, i met you at the tsrcar track a few weeks ago. thanks for helping us with the resurfacing job by the way.are you running anything this weekend?
my 18t is just about ready to go and i need some practice before the dirt country racing starts.


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

sure we can run after you guys do on sunday looks like its going to be great weekend for it possibly monday to and if you help set up we can set it during the week we can also put some jumps in also and i just got in some more off road tile dont know whats going on yet today


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

just droping in to let you all know im still running the z's here in cincinnati always welcome some more racers


----------

